# Sacks of Rice and Corn



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

With the feeding programs growing and family sari-sari store growing, I'm starting to buy wholesale sacks of rice and corn.

BUT, what I'm finding out is that the sacks of rice "clearly" marked 50kgs, is actually 46kgs................and the corn marked 40kgs. is actually 37kgs.

The local stores and markets don't have any idea why, but say its been that way a long time.

Did anyone else experience this...............or does anyone know WHY there is less in each sack than stated?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a little surprised that you are surprised. I know when we have sold palay I beleive its sold by volume rather than by weight, a cavan of rice is 75 litres or approximately 44Kg. I suspect you are buying a sack of rice not 50Kg of rice.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you ever ate a bag of potato chips from any place in the world.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I'm a little surprised that you are surprised. I know when we have sold palay I beleive its sold by volume rather than by weight, a cavan of rice is 75 litres or approximately 44Kg. I suspect you are buying a sack of rice not 50Kg of rice.


Surprised, yes...........but you're right, why should I expect anything else. It was just my 1st experience about this.

Another thing I wonder........we also see messages saying, "contents sold by weight, not volume, some contents might have settled during packaging"

So, the "weight" thing still is a curiosity. I'm going to try to investigate further, but not sure if I will get any accurate answers.

As always, I'm "Curious George"


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well when I lived in SOUTH Korea they'd play this game with jerry cans of kerosene where you'd always pay the same price for a can, but they might fill it a little less than full. That was the gas station's, dealer's, govt's, who know's, vig on the deal. If you had it delivered, they'd charge you and you'd notice you might be short a couple liters but that's how it was done.

For the rice and corn, they could be taking a little out of each sack to make an extra sack every 8-10 bags or whatever and every store in town/country are in on it so its accepted practice and figured as being normal.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I did hear 1 store owner speculate, that 1000's of sacks are delivered to the warehouse, where they open each sack and remove some, either for their own consumption or to fill up more bags.

But, he didn't have any proof..........so just another good story.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

George6020 said:


> I did hear 1 store owner speculate, that 1000's of sacks are delivered to the warehouse, where they open each sack and remove some, either for their own consumption or to fill up more bags.
> 
> But, he didn't have any proof..........so just another good story.


Would we not be surprised if true? Another part of the PI charm! haha


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

George6020 said:


> I did hear 1 store owner speculate, that 1000's of sacks are delivered to the warehouse, where they open each sack and remove some, either for their own consumption or to fill up more bags.
> 
> But, he didn't have any proof..........so just another good story.


Now that sounds accurate since that would be a multimillion peso business. But then again that would be corrupt.:lol:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

George6020 said:


> I did hear 1 store owner speculate, that 1000's of sacks are delivered to the warehouse, where they open each sack and remove some, either for their own consumption or to fill up more bags.
> 
> But, he didn't have any proof..........so just another good story.


ah. come on, a bit less here and there is not going to hurt you right ?? 

After all, even congressmen get to play with 'loose change' (like millions of pesos) and people are not bothered.

they only worry when it becomes billions of pesos

Small crimes, loss, robbery, pilferage are all part of life in Ph !!!!


----------

